# Niche Zero, BE and Redbrick



## Boabie (May 13, 2020)

Anyone using a Niche Zero, a BE and Square Mile Redbrick? What dose/settings are you using? Just got the Niche and I'm interested to hear how others are getting on.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/54404-square-mile-red-brick/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=773586&embedComment=773586&embedDo=findComment#comment-773586


----------

